# AFZELIA-BURL MAGNUMS



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

Afzelia,comes LOAS .
my magnums are !.5" at the shoulder,and 4" in length each RARE EARTH CALL is turned free-hand ,and then the sounder chamber is tapped to fit the call,and will make one of a kind sounds.I have these Magnums priced at $30 EA,this will get one packed up and to your door.I can be reached at 906-484-3429,or send check or money order to
Robert Patrick
708 N M-129
Cedarville,MI.49719


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful looking calls sir!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work REC.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

Please call me BOB


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

real nice work bob. beautiful works of art!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great looking calls, Bob!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good Looking calls Bob!


----------

